# Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

*Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Moin,

Ich möchte zwei 120mm Lüfter an den Mugen Montieren. Wie mach ich das am schlausten?


----------



## lu89 (16. Januar 2011)

Mit dem zweiten paar Halteklammern, die mit dabei waren.


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

Das ist mir klar, aber an welche Seite und in welche Richtung soll ich sie pusten lassen?


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Januar 2011)

Aus dem Gehäuse raus also nach hinten.


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Beide Lüfter? Ungefähr so:

|Lüfter 1 <-- | Mugen 2 | Lüfter 2 <-- |  (Die Pfeile sind die Pust Richtung, dorthin wird der Luftstrom gehen)


----------



## robiappel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Einer und nach oben , dann ist die stock temp etwas höher aber im längeren betrieb bleiben die tempraturen stabieler und nach meiner erfahrung niederiger . Habe auch mit 2 und sogar 3 slipstreams gearbeitet hat aber keine wesentliche ünterschiede gebracht , bis ich nur eine Ultra 3000 nach oben blasen lies und bei mir waren alle sorgen vorbei ! Gr33tz und Iu89 es gibt es nur 1 paar lufterklammern und kein 2


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Ok, also ungefähr so:

| Mugen 2 | Lüfter 1 <--
     /\
      |
      |
Lüfter 2 |


Dann kann ich ja meinen Decken Lüfter von meinem Antec 902 V3 wieder anschliessen, weil bisher habe ich ihn ausgeschaltet. 
Theoretisch kann ich bis zu 4 Lüfter ranbauen, habe mir nämlich 4 Bestellt 

Nur Klammern habe ich nicht gefunden, die werde ich irgendwie selber Bauen müssen. Oder mit Gummiband befestigen!

Edit: Habe deinen Post noma gelesen, warum nur einen nach Oben? Dann ist doch, theoretisch, der ganze AirFlow im Case durcheinander. Habe ein Antec 902 mit vorne 2x 120mm, hinten 1x120mm und oben 1x200mm (ausgeschaltet) Lüftern. 
Du meinst, einen nach oben Blasen lassen? Dann mach ich auch noch zusätzlich den oben wieder an! Muss ich zuhause mal Testen!


----------



## robiappel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Gummi bänder werden nicht ausreichen . Schau meiner album " winterzeit" einmal an und vergiß 4 fans es wird dir nichts bringen und die montage ist eine Horror , 3 sind schon ein probleem . Ich erziele mit einer Ultra 3000 im silent modus Ca. 28 C° im normal betrieb . Mit 2830 Rpm und 3.9 Ghz mit Coremax2perf. maximal 53 C° nach 1e stunde


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Ja, hatte auch nur 2 Fans vor. 
Aber nochmal dazu, nur einen Fan zu benutzen. Du hast nicht richtig meine Fragen beantwortet, bzw sie sind mir noch Offen. 
Bringt 1 Lüfter von unten nach oben mehr, als 2 Lüfter Seitlich?


----------



## robiappel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Meiner meinung schon aber es kann gehäuse abhängig sein . Ich habe gesehn das du eine 20 cm fan oben hast so dan werde ich persönlich nur einer Ultra monteren und auf die andere verzichten . Naturlich bleibt der hinten in gehäuse angeschlossen und kann sogar hinein blasen statt absaugen um einbißchen zusetzliche kaltluft zufuhr auf die seite zu bekommen . Es ist und bleib ausproberen ,jedes gehäuse ist anders aber ich erziele mit meiner einstellungen nach wochen lang ausproberen und testen die beste ergebnissen . Gr33tz


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Ok, Danke. Ich werde mal schauen wie es bei mir aussieht. Weil der CPU mitunter relativ warm wird (ist auch auf 4 GHz Overclocked xD)


----------



## robiappel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Sowie beschrieben ICH arbeite mit einer Ultra 3000 und keiner 1400 slipstream !! Der Ultra hat einer höher statische druck und überhaupt unter voll last , nimm das als warnung  . Einer 1400 slip hat zuwenig leistung und überhaupt mit einer 965 @ 4 Ghz die wärme abzu führen . Habe selber mit 2 und 3 1900 slips gearbeitet . Aber sowie vorher beschieben besorge dir einer Ultra 3000 und einfach loslegen ! Gr33tz und sag mir bescheit wie deine befindungen sind .


----------



## Leandros (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Wo krieg ich den nen Ultra 3000 preiswert? Haste nen Shop Link?

Edit: Vorallem, was meinst du mit Ultra 3000? Meinst du den Scythe Kaze Ultra 3000?


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wo krieg ich den nen Ultra 3000 preiswert? Haste nen Shop Link?
> 
> Edit: Vorallem, was meinst du mit Ultra 3000? Meinst du den Scythe Kaze Ultra 3000?


Ich denke schon das er denn meint. 

120x120x38 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000U/m 45.9dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

oder

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000

Ich persönlich bestelle kleine sachen per nachnahme geht schneller und bei alternate ist es wirklich schnell.

EDIT 2: Es gibt Lüfter von Delta die haben 4000-9000rmp aber die gibt es nicht in Deutschland kannst sie die aber mal in YouTube anhören.

EDIT: Habe gerade einen stärkeren gefunden mit 3400rpm!
http://shop.yakkaroo.de/product_info.php/products_id/206


----------



## robiappel (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Sorry das ich mich so spät meld, aber ja ich habe der Ultra Kaze 3000 gemeint und kostet ca €10.- so nicht al zu teuer aber im voll last auch nicht die leisteste (Die klammer mussen ein bißchen enger gedrucken werden vor der montage mit eine zange , aber vorsicht geboten für bruch und finger !). Daher betreibe ich im im silent modus mit ca 1200 Rpm , wenn es dan wirklich notwendig wird ( Stress tests usw. ) schalt ich im einfach um . Ps wieviel Umdrehungen und Cfm hat deine 200 mm ? Ich arbeite mit zwei Pk 3 noiseblocker wovon einer direkt ober der kühler . Gr33tz


----------



## Leandros (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Den 200mm kann ich per Lüftersteurung regeln. Habe meinen Scythe Standard Lüfter der beim Mugen 2 dabei war nach unten Montiert und habe keine wirklichen Kältebonus ...


----------



## robiappel (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

So wie schon vorher geschieben habe ist deine 1400 standart lüfter zu schwach und auch ein 1900 slipstream hat nicht genug statische druck . Ich bin ca 2 bis 3 monaten damit beschäftigt gute ergebnissen zu bekommen . Und habe ( für mein system ) jetzt die beste ergebnissen . Verwende PK 1 WLP von Prolimatech das mir im vergleich noch mal um 3 C° niederiger ist als der Cèramique von Artic Silver . Besorge dir der Ultra Kaze 3000 und wurdest sehn das er kein märchen ist . Gr33tz . Ps Ich arbeite mit einer spannug von 1.47 mit 3.8 bis 1.55 V mit 4.1


----------



## Leandros (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Scythe Kaze bestellt, mal schauen was der so bringt


----------



## robiappel (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Sage mir bescheit ob du dan zufrieden bist . Gr33tz


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Kann ich mit Haushaltsmitteln keine eigene Lüfterklammer bauen ? Notfalls bieg ich Büroklammern zu recht!


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Dürfts ein stinknormales Gummi nicht auch tun?
Vielleicht auch noch eine kleine Kerbe am Lüfter für das Gummi reinsägen (macht ihm eigentlich nicht viel) und das dürfte passen.


----------



## robiappel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Hast du dich einmal am alublech geschnitten ? Ein gummi band hält vieleicht 2 wochen durch austrocknen , wärme und gewicht . Gr33tz


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir welche selber gebaut. Aus Draht. Die halten bisher meinen Standard Scythe Lüfter. 
Wann kommt endlich mein Kaze 3000?!


----------



## robiappel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Wieso Du hast doch  ein set befestigungsklammer dabei oder nicht ? Nur einbißchen mehr zusammen drücken und fertig . Gr33tz


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Dann werde ich Draht benutzen oder eine Angelschnur!


----------



## Leandros (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Ja, ein Set habe ich. Habe aber die provisorische Lösung bevorzugt, weil ich meinen Lüfter ja umgebaut habe und kein bock hatte die dinger im Case da ranzu friemmeln ;D


----------



## Leandros (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

So, ich habe meinen Lüfter. Schönes Ding, auf 12V ist es vieeeel zu Laut und ich denke dann neben einer Turbine. Also musste ich ihn auf 7V drosseln (Foto im Spoiler: 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber so ist er Geil! Er bringt meinen CPU 10°C weiter runter, auf 7V. Auf 12V bringt der Lüfter den CPU ca. 12°C tiefer. Irgendwie ist der mit 7V verdammt leise und verdammt Geil! 
*
Edit: Großes Sorry für den Doppelpost, ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen!*


----------



## Gast XXXXX (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Sag mal wieso hast du nicht einfach die Lüfterklammern von Scythe für den mugen 2 nachbestellt wie ich? kosten 2.50


----------



## Leandros (21. Januar 2011)

Brauch ich nicht, hab doch nur einen Lüfter, meinen Scythe Kaze 3000, angeschlossen.


----------



## robiappel (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Steck der Scythe an der cpu anschluss an und drossel im in der bois , dan brauchst du im nicht zu drosseln auf 7 v . Wenn du einmal tests machst regelt er es automatisch . Wenn ich tests durch führe läufts meistens mit Ca. 2100 aber nach 20 minuten steigt er dann immer hoher bis max 2870 und bekomme dann einer stabielen 50 grad bei 3.9 und auch nach 2 oder 3 stunden . Binn froh das es gekapt hat ! Gr33tz


----------



## Leandros (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Ich kann den nicht regeln mit meinem Board, deswegen habe ich ja diese Lösung gewählt!


----------



## robiappel (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Montage von 2 Lüftern auf Mugen 2*

Du soltest doch AI Suite haben ? Oder und im bios kan mann es sicher regelen aber es ist deiner entscheidung . Gr33tz


----------

